# Thoughts on UGA/USCe.....



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 7, 2014)

OK guys, I'm gonna tell you what I think ( I know y'all been waiting).I don't see how the Yardbirds keep up with us on Saturday.After watching their lackluster line play from both sides of the ball ,I'm not worried about them stopping whatever we wanna do.I know Spurrier is a great coach but he ain't playing.There is a dearth of talent over there and it will become PAINFULLY evident for the Poultryphiles on Saturday.Just saying..


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 7, 2014)

I just hope we don't get embarrassed


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 7, 2014)

*As of late...*

We have not had much success in Columbia.  I think it will be a close game, but afraid to think it will be easy.  Spurrier hates UGA and will pull out all the tricks.  Hopefully, UGA pulls it out, I don't have high hopes.  I do think UGA is a better team, but who know the outcome.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 7, 2014)

That was the past!Gurley can run at will.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 7, 2014)

Uga 34  Carolina 27


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 7, 2014)

Uga 34,sc 17.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2014)

That game scares me as much as anyone on the schedule.


----------



## tcward (Sep 7, 2014)

The key to the game IMO will be the Dawgs' inside defensive pressure. If we have that going, the rest of the game will take care of itself. Mason needs to keep his head and manage well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Opening lines are UGA as a 3 to 6 point favorite depending on where you look.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2014)

Hard to handicap this game.

I don't think South Carolina is very good.  They look how I personally still think of SC even though they've been decent the last few years.  I'm not saying we are great but I think we have the potential to be very good and I definitely think we are better than they are.

But we always tend to play a little bit...something up there.  Tight?  I don't know.  We have gone up there when we had some very good teams and they had some crappy ones and it was very close when it shouldn't have been.  

None of us will ever forget the 07 game.  Yes I know it was in Athens but there is absolutely no reason in this world that the 07 UGA team should have lost to that bunch of stumble bums that SC had.  That team didn't even wind up being bowl eligible that year.

This always seems to be a tough game for us even when it shouldn't and even when we are clearly better.  So who in the heck knows what to expect?

Like I said I don't think they are very good.  But Spurrier would rather beat us than anybody else they face.  He loathes us.  He will never get over what Erk and the Junkyard Dawgs did to him his senior year.  Ever.  He still isn't over it.  So we always get his best shot and his team plays harder against us than anybody else on their schedule.

My head tells me that as hard a time as they had with ECU at home and pitiful as they looked against A&M they just don't have the horses to stay with us for more than about two and a half quarters.  I just don't think they can handle Gurley and the rest of our backs.  I think Mike Davis is a good back but he hasn't been hit this year the way he will get hit by our boys.  And he looks like he is either pregnant or been living off fiddle faddle for the last year.  And Thompson just looks like he can very easily be forced I to some interceptions when Floyd and company get after him.

That's what my head tells me.  But my heart tells me that the past says they will Suddenly look much better against us and better than they will look again the rest of the season.  It tells me that if we don't take their techno music loving, towel waving crowd out of it pretty early that we will have so e offensive problems.  It tells me that Spurrier will get cute and try a trick play or an on sides kick or a fake punt or something at some point while it's close.

Bottom line, I think if we go in there and do what we do on offense and get after Thmpson early we will be fine.  But we will get their best shot.  And Spurrier would sell his soul to ruin our season before it starts and to tie Vince Dooley on the all time wins by beating us this Saturday.
I think we will win but I think it will be far me nerve racking that it ought to be.  And if I were Richt I would be showing them the game from 12 at some point this weak as a reminder to keep them focused.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> That game scares me as much as anyone on the schedule.



Me too.  Our D must stop Davis AND Wilds, then cover Nick Jones.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2014)

This will be Mason's first true test on the road. I know he started the GT game last year but thats not a hostile enviroment.... Also the bowl game,, but he's going to get the real SEC type road game in Columbia towel waving and it's going to be LOUD!!! I think this game will be close... Still not sure who will be this winner. We just came off a big and all this teams heard is how good they are and history has shown that our teams hasn't handle that type of stuff well.... I do however think we will bringing more talent to the field than Cakalacky,, but it's their house and they know how to win there. Spurrier hates everything UGa and he'll have them ready for this game. We should win this game easy but again history tells a different story. So that said I have no clue if UGA wins this game.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 7, 2014)

41-7 bulldogs


T


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2014)

Throwback said:


> 41-7 bulldogs
> 
> 
> T



Lol.  I like the way you think.  If that were to happen you might see Spurrier spontaneously combust on the sideline.  I really don't think he could handle that.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 7, 2014)

leave no stone upon another


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 7, 2014)

It will be close. 2012 is not too far gone to remember what happened with an undefeated UGA team headed to Columbia with high hopes. This young man below should help corral the cock's offensive passing game though. I took this picture at UGA's spring game this year.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 7, 2014)

So far in this thread, I agree with everything everyone has said.


----------



## bsanders (Sep 7, 2014)

my thoughts....................56-6. at best.....UGA of course. gurley and chubb will have over 100 yards


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2014)

sugar hilldawg said:


> uga 34,sc 17.



uga 49-17.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2014)

You are dreaming 6.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 7, 2014)

UGA pulls away in the fourth. Spurrier slings a visor, a clip board, a head set and a punter....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2014)

Dawgs should win this one easily. 

USC just doesn't have it this year.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Sep 8, 2014)

SC always plays UGA tough. Even with the bad team they have fielded so far, I don't feel comfortable calling it. My gut says Ga though


----------



## GarHole (Sep 8, 2014)

This game is not even a question, UGA all day. No one here in Athens is even thinking twice about it. We have a better team than we have had in awhile IMO and the gamecocks look terrible. I am more worried about Tennessee!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 8, 2014)

Having watch us play Spurrier teams over the years, I have to day I don't like Spurrier as a person one little bit, but that son of gun can coach and would rather beat us than almost anything else in his life.  We whipped as a quarterback and Florida and he has never forgotten.

Our boys need to ignore the press, prepare hard and keep their wits about them this Saturday.  Spurrier will have trick plays and attempt to jump up on top early.  If we can stop that, it will be a long day for USC.  If we don't, it will be bad for us.  I don't think Spurrier is in the heads of this team as he was in some in the past.

I look for a win, but I am not going to predict anything lopsided.  I am going to hope for it, but not predict.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2014)

Spurrier looked broke down on Saturday vs East Carolina.
I don't know if all the coaching in the world could help this Carolina team!!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 8, 2014)

Thoughts... USC will do all they can to stop the run so Mason has to beat them with his arm....

The UGA D needs to have a good game/ I say USC will try to burn us on some long balls.

The UGA SP teams needs to play like they did 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 8, 2014)

GarHole said:


> This game is not even a question, UGA all day. No one here in Athens is even thinking twice about it.



And that is always a problem.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 8, 2014)

nickel back said:


> Thoughts... USC will do all they can to stop the run so Mason has to beat them with his arm....
> 
> The UGA D needs to have a good game/ I say USC will try to burn us on some long balls.
> 
> The UGA SP teams needs to play like they did 2 weeks ago.



So what you're saying is mason is gonna have to throw the bomb early?


We're screwed

T


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 8, 2014)

SC has nothing for this GA team.


Ga by 3-4 scores.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 8, 2014)

If Mason can manage the game, UGA wins big.  If not, UGA wins a closer one.

I don't think people understand how bad this USCe defense is.

Then again, UGA has only played one game.  I hate making predictions this early in the season.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 8, 2014)

I never underestimate a shiny pants coached team. And it's away. Vegas thinks it will be a very close game (UGA by 4) and I have to agree.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 8, 2014)

Throwback said:


> So what you're saying is mason is gonna have to throw the bomb early?
> 
> 
> We're screwed
> ...



not sure Mason can throw a bomb

 he needs to take what they give him first, even if its just a 3 yard pass. Them little dinks and dunks can turn in to 5,10 yard gains.

BoBo  does not need to get stuck with the run game right off the bat. USCe will be looking for that.(use the play action pass early )just thoughts of an armchair football coach)


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2014)

Throwback said:


> So what you're saying is mason is gonna have to throw the bomb early?
> 
> 
> We're screwed
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2014)

Good read here on why UGA better be ready for this game... 

http://www.redandblack.com/sports/b...cle_b04459a8-36fb-11e4-858e-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 8, 2014)

Carolina keeps it close until kickoff, then the Dwags pull away and deliver an epic beatdown.  Our D looked bad against A&M.  It will look worse on Saturday.

We can't tackle a wide receiver, how the heck are we gonna tackle Gurley?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2014)

Good gracious, I hope we not only beat SC, but crush their faces! I hope Richt is able to run the score up on that visor throwing dung beetle so I can watch the idgit fidget. I hope one of Mason's passes goes astray and hits the head rooster right in the kiwi fruits!! Or face, that would be nice to see, too! I can't stand anything about that goofy clown. He hates everything about us, so the feeling is mutual for me. Hopefully Richt now feels this way, too!

I'll certainly be happy just getting a win, but a convincing win over these guys would be extremely gratifying!

GO DAWGS!  Kick South Carolina's butt!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 8, 2014)

Throwback said:


> So what you're saying is mason is gonna have to throw the bomb early?
> 
> 
> We're screwed
> ...



Saw this earlier and still laughing


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 8, 2014)

I would love see a EPIC beatdown of 75-7 or so, but would be happy with a 1pt win. South Caackalacky always plays UGA tough. I look for it to be a close game for a bit and then the stable of backs to wear down their front seven. If the ole ball idiot decides to stack the box I think Mason lights them up. Logically from what I have seen from Carolinas secondary in the first 2 games I don't think they can stop him from doing it. Now all of that being said I would not be surprised to see them come out hair on fire and pee all over over hearts. Either way I am looking forward to a good day Saturday, watching the sun come up from a tree and football in the evening. Does it get much better?? Gotta love college football. 

GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Good gracious, I hope we not only beat SC, but crush their faces! I hope Richt is able to run the score up on that visor throwing dung beetle so I can watch the idgit fidget. I hope one of Mason's passes goes astray and hits the head rooster right in the kiwi fruits!! Or face, that would be nice to see, too! I can't stand anything about that goofy clown. He hates everything about us, so the feeling is mutual for me. Hopefully Richt now feels this way, too!
> 
> I'll certainly be happy just getting a win, but a convincing win over these guys would be extremely gratifying!
> 
> GO DAWGS!  Kick South Carolina's butt!!!





Thank you.    The voice of confidence is what's needed.

Folks around here are scared of OBC like he's some sinister villain from a horror movie.

He's a great coach....yes, but he simply can't grow his team up enough in these few days to pull it off.

If the dogs are worthy of their ranking.....and I feel they are.....then they should be able to go to Columbia and own that field in all aspects of the game......all aspects.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2014)

Hope Dub is right.


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 8, 2014)

This game scares me every year. 
If their D line looks like it did the past two weeks we should put up a lot of points.

I'm worried that the USCe team we see Saturday is going to be a lot more focused and ready then they have looked so far.


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2014)

From the looks of things, most on here think Spurrier is a better coach than Richt.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2014)

riprap said:


> From the looks of things, most on here think Spurrier is a better coach than Richt.



I think CSP puts more emphasis on that game than he does any other game on his schedule. Don't think we rank it as high.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I think CSP puts more emphasis on that game than he does any other game on his schedule. Don't think we rank it as high.



Exactly. All about who wants it more.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 8, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Good gracious, I hope we not only beat SC, but crush their faces! I hope Richt is able to run the score up on that visor throwing dung beetle so I can watch the idgit fidget. I hope one of Mason's passes goes astray and hits the head rooster right in the kiwi fruits!! Or face, that would be nice to see, too! I can't stand anything about that goofy clown. He hates everything about us, so the feeling is mutual for me. Hopefully Richt now feels this way, too!
> 
> I'll certainly be happy just getting a win, but a convincing win over these guys would be extremely gratifying!
> 
> GO DAWGS!  Kick South Carolina's butt!!!



Post of the year right there.

I loathe Spurrious as well. He's a classless little puke.

And I really don't think a Pruitt is one that Spurrious can play his little mind games with.  Pruitt strikes me as a "yeah whatever Spurrier, I don't have time for this crap." type of coach.  I do think we overemphasize Spurrier some.  He is still a good coach but that bad juju that he over us while at Florida is gone.  

I personally am not at all impressed with a Mike Davis.  To me he looks fat and out of shape and if they are relying on him, and it seems they are, I don't think he has the stamina grind it out in that heat for an entire game. 

And I keep hearing about this epic ten minute drive that SC used to ice the game against ECU.  To me the fact that they needed a ten minute drive to hang on against ECU says a lot more a bout SC than the drive itself.

Their defense looks frankly awful so far.  Certainly not capable of stopping us for any length of time.

I agree that spurrier looks old and broken down.  I think he's still a pretty good coach but he now relying on the Spurrier mystique as much as anything.

I think this game is far less about what they do than what we do.  Play fundamentally sound and we win.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 8, 2014)

Hate the OBC...well....I love his interviews. I think he is an ingenious ball coach, skilled and intelligent; an SEC coach in the truest sense. His character is, well, interesting. SEC. Football is richer for him being a part of it...but I still would love to see tha Dawgs do one thing to the HBC in my lifetime...."hang a half a hindered on em at their place."


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2014)

What's half a hindered, Buck?  Has the mighty Ole ball coach done got all up in your skull jelly?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2014)

I want a whole hindred.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I want a whole hindred.



 Me too, bud! Me too!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 9, 2014)

Spurrier better keep a check on his blood pressure,vs E. Carolina he done turned red as a beet,so red he looked purple!!!


----------



## Dub (Sep 9, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Hate the OBC...well....I love his interviews. I think he is an ingenious ball coach, skilled and intelligent; an SEC coach in the truest sense. His character is, well, interesting. SEC. Football is richer for him being a part of it...but I still would love to see tha Dawgs do one thing to the HBC in my lifetime...."hang a half a hindered on em at their place."



Very well said !!!!!!!!




fish hawk said:


> Spurrier better keep a check on his blood pressure,vs E. Carolina he done turned red as a beet,so red he looked purple!!!















I sure would like to have a Spurrier over for a few drinks and talk football, though........






'course he'd better bring his own cup because these are all I own.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Sep 9, 2014)

UGA should and probably will win the ballgame.  However, if we get caught flat footed and start throwing interceptions to zone blitzing defensive lineman like Quincy Carter; we will lose.  Turnovers are the ultimate equalizer.  I hope we start fast and step on their throats early if for no other reason than to shut that stupid rooster on the PA system up!  It is worse than Rocky Top.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2014)

ddavis1120 said:


> UGA should and probably will win the ballgame.  However, if we get caught flat footed and start throwing interceptions to zone blitzing defensive lineman like Quincy Carter; we will lose.  Turnovers are the ultimate equalizer.  I hope we start fast and step on their throats early if for no other reason than to shut that stupid rooster on the PA system up!  It is worse than Rocky Top.



That is ridiculous isn't it?  But Rocky Top is just as disgusting, if you ask me. Watching a stadium full of hillbillies trying to sing that while holding in their false teeth, is a sight to behold. 

By the way, I refer to Williams-Brice Stadium as the chicken coop!


----------



## gin house (Sep 9, 2014)

I hope I eat crow but I don't see this being a game at all.   We can be jacked up and ready to play UGA but we have a high school D line and our corners are just out of high school literally.  Our secondary and defense as a whole is the worst carolina defense I've ever seen.   The offense Is no better.    We struggled to score against ECU.   I hope it's a close game and not a blowout but not looking forward to it.       I foresee a lot of toss sweep to the UGA backfield against our horrible defense who couldn't stop the ECU running game.


----------



## justmejeff (Sep 9, 2014)

Always a tough game for us it seems, but I like the fact that Bobo said  we only showed about 45 % of our playbook against Clemson, I just dont see any team stopping the 1-2-3-4-5- running punch we have, I mean ,its pick your poison,,,gurley or chubb or marshall or michel or sutherland ........pick one but its still going to hurt you. Dawgs 38 - USCe 23


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2014)

I hope it's a blow out!! I'll be there watching live!
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## shea900 (Sep 10, 2014)

I hope Spurrier slings down that headset about 20 times on Saturday!!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 12, 2014)

My thoughts are UGA by 17pts

27-10


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 13, 2014)

gonna rain at billy brice recycling center


----------



## TDale (Sep 13, 2014)

I want to see Spurrier throw himself on the ground. 

Gurley says he wants the ball.

Give Gurley the ball.


----------

